# Cape Cobra



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Without flaming my methods, enjoy.

Please don't try this at home


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful snake.

Each to their own but i'll stick to the tongs me thinks.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, I give handling courses and certainly don't teach these type of things. I had a very different upbringing from most. I worked with my first Cobra when I was six. I am 31 now. I have been working with snakes and crocs all my life


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Yeah, I give handling courses and certainly don't teach these type of things. I had a very different upbringing from most. I worked with my first Cobra when I was six. I am 31 now. I have been working with snakes and crocs all my life


No judgement here : victory:

There are enough on here to give you comments you don't ask for trust me.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah I am gonna get plenty. But its ok


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Lovely snake.........:2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful snake! At the end of the day its your risk to take, anyone who doesnt agree can naff off - its your choice  

:flrt:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

What a beauty!


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Well Martin, you are mad.. but each to there own and all that. Lovely animal.


----------



## MX Kid (Oct 10, 2009)

that is one gorgous snake u got there m8 hes a real stunner:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Nucking futz! :lol2: Is that your own cobra or at somewhere you work? Where do you give handling courses?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

No it isn't mine 
I do handling courses at the snake park near here. 
I am from South Africa btw


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Sep 26, 2009)

You can have all the black mamba's and rattle snakes but to me cobra will always be the daddy.

Look into the eyes of the cobra and you can just see the fear.

King cobra :2thumb:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

You really are Mad Martin. :lol2:

Beautiful snake!


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats one stunning snake m8...looks so placid( i know they aint)


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> You can have all the black mamba's and rattle snakes but to me cobra will always be the daddy.
> 
> Look into the eyes of the cobra and you can just see the fear.
> 
> King cobra


King Cobras are intelligent and big, but really just a big cobra. A livid Forest Cobra or a Black Mamba is far harder to work with.

I would never do this with a Forest or a Mamba


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW Stunning, all I can say mate is you must have a brass pair.
Again I will say why are all the awesome looking DWA.

Quality pics mate and fantastic snakes. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you 

I read that thread on DWA at the top of the page, and personally it just looks like a great way for the government to make some extra money. A real pity for you guys though. We have a permit system too, but nothing nowhere near as rough as what you guys have it.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

mad martin said:


> Thank you
> 
> I read that thread on DWA at the top of the page, and personally it just looks like a great way for the government to make some extra money. A real pity for you guys though. We have a permit system too, but nothing nowhere near as rough as what you guys have it.


 
I looked into it last year, and the application fee, was near £300 without the vet visit price, so did not continue.
Quite back when you can purchase a DWA like a rattler for about £50-£75, when in my local area you will pay that for a king or corn.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Thank you
> 
> I read that thread on DWA at the top of the page, and personally it just looks like a great way for the government to make some extra money. A real pity for you guys though. We have a permit system too, but nothing nowhere near as rough as what you guys have it.


There was a monster thread about it the other day which ended up getting pretty boring.

They can't just get rid of the licence otherwise it would be mayhem.

Thing i have noticed, in this country those who have a DWA licence seem to be against the system much less than those who don't.

PS. What is your system, I did a quick good & it seems to vary between districts a bit like ours?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes its a district thing, mostly with the protection of indigenous species in mind.


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks martin I read a bit about forest cobras and black mambas, they really are fierce snakes.


Dont wish to divert this thread but have you actually caught/handled a forest cobra or a black mamba? Also what is your favourite species? and when have you been the most afraid to handle a snake. 

I think these are really beautiful creatures, just a shame at how we're treating the areas they live in.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Caught many of both


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

My favourite species are Black Mambas.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

mad martin said:


> King Cobras are intelligent and big, but really just a big cobra. A livid Forest Cobra or a Black Mamba is far harder to work with.
> 
> I would never do this with a Forest or a Mamba
> 
> image


 
what a snake:2thumb:


----------



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome pics Martin :2thumb:
What a small world .... I visited chameleon village reptile park earlier this year! 
I have family in Harties and go there every year for a couple of weeks. I am very interested in the handling courses you do, could you please PM me some info about it, (if its open to the public) I would really appreciate it.

Hope you dont mind me adding this link of you in your snake room - ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!! :notworthy: YouTube - Mad Martin in his snakepit

Cheers
Kobus


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL I didn't even know that vid was on youtube 
I will send you details


----------



## stitch (Oct 2, 2009)

:2thumb:what a lovely snake!! and what a brave you!!
people will only give bad comments coz there to scaredy cat to do what you do!!:no1:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

only a baby at the mo', but displays................erm..........spirit?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

A bit off topic but could you not cut the cost of a DWAL by getting a petshop licence in the more expensive areas?


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Martin, nothing but respect to you for being able to work with Elapids the way that you do because you obviously understand their behaviour and at the end of the day thats what it's all about :no1:

Yes to a certain degree the DWAL system can be viewed as unfair because local councils have the freedom to charge what they like so some are unreasonable while others aren't.
However what it does do is seperate those who are SERIOUS AND COMMITTED to keeping dangerous wild animals and can keep them responsibly from those who aren't.

How do Cape Cobras behave when handled in this way? Any pics mate? :2thumb:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you 

What do you mean "how do they behave?"


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

I just wondered whether or not they turn round and face you and become defensive and aggressive?


----------



## Pinwallace (Jul 30, 2009)

mad martin said:


> LOL I didn't even know that vid was on youtube
> I will send you details


Thanks Martin
I will contact you as soon as I recieve the course details.

Much appreciated : victory:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

@ trueviper: no, not really. Just keep your movements slow


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

mad martin said:


> Without flaming my methods, enjoy.
> 
> Please don't try this at home
> 
> ...


 
Hats off to you Martin! Gorgeous animal......I'd imagine it takes experience FAR BEYOND that of obtaining a permit to pull this off without getting chomped. :2thumb:


----------

